# Any decent-looking medical equipment companies?



## Chrysaphius (Jun 16, 2021)

Anyone know any decent looking medical equipment companies I should look into.

Also, thoughts on Abbot Laboratories?


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

You could take a look at Stryker (SYK-N). A lot of elective surgeries have been postponed due to COVID. Aging demographic, overweight, etc. is a bit of a tailwind for these "butchers"!

They should do well once we get COVID under control.


----------

